

Show HN: Promotion Platform - apedley

Well this would have to be my shortest to develop yet most used and praised application yet.<p>http://promotion.binkd.com/<p>I just gave it to my list a little over a week ago, to test and see if it would be something they would enjoy (ugliest website in the world with very little functionality). The result, just under 100 users in a few days. So I decided to go ahead with this one and developed it properly. (just finished tonight)<p>Essentially it is a platform that allows you to run contests / promotions and use facebook likes as votes (yes it's within Facebooks policies)<p>I would love the opinion of the tech/business related people (i.e you :) )<p>How does this app rate and any pointers on getting it out there and possible business models? I am using the freemium model, the plans going on top of that though are what I need to solidify. Any feedback welcome.<p>Thanks
Adam
======
cosmorocket
Letter B in Binkd logo looks very similar to vkontakte.ru logo, don't you
think so?

~~~
apedley
Not that close. Anyway I have never heard of vkontakte.ru before and it is the
logo I have used since last year.

How long has vkontakte.ru been running?

~~~
cosmorocket
May be 5-6 years. It' the largest Facebook competitor in Russia having
millions of users.

